# Dressage saddles in endurance



## Joe4d

i see quite a few wintec dressage and endurance english styles. Id try one if they came big enough


----------



## Faustinblack

The one I'm looking at is an older model wintec dressage. No cair and no changeable gullet. I don't want a leather saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Becca93

Faustinblack said:


> The one I'm looking at is an older model wintec dressage. No cair and no changeable gullet. I don't want a leather saddle.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I recommend you sitting in one of the older Wintec saddles because the shape is quite a lot different to the new saddles.


----------



## Faustinblack

How so? I haven't ridden english in 15 years, and that was a plain english lesson saddle. Never sat in a dressage saddle
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faustinblack

Tekna S Line Endurance Saddle - Statelinetack.com

Or has anyone heard of this brand?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Doodlesweaver

I like the older model Wintecs MUCH more than the newer models. I don't like the Wintec 2000 I bought 2 yrs ago but like the old Wintecs two of my instructors have. Even like the one that's duct taped up better than the newer model. The older ones just have a better feel.


----------



## TheOtherHorse

I feel much more secure and balanced in a dressage saddle than anything else. There are many subtle shape differences between them, so best thing to do is go to a tack shop that has several and sit in them all. 

I love the Wintec Isabell (narrow twist), but not so much a fan of the other Wintec dressage models (for me - many people like a wider twist). Some people like a deeper seat, others like flatter. I do like Wintecs and think they fit some horses well, but not all horses, even with the changeable gullets. It has to be the right shape too. I also don't like the CAIR system at all, but they do still come in wool flocked too, it is just harder to find since the CAIR seems to be so popular.


----------



## Faustinblack

The saddle I'm using now is an abetta Arabian endurance. The pitch fits him fine, but his withers are narrow and high, and the saddle is made for the wide low withers. Would the wintecs work for him. I don't have a big budget.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal

i have an older wintec dressage and don't care for it that much. i was using it on my prior lease horse because it was the only of my three saddles that fit him.

from what i've read and what i've experienced, the stirrup bars are set too far forward on this wintec and you tend to sit in a 'chair seat' with your legs farther forward than they should be. due to this, i opted to ride without stirrups more often than with in my wintec. 

why not look at an aussie saddle? they have the same seat and flap shape as a dressage from what i can see, and look very comfortable for long rides. i've not ridden in one, but many people like them. if the right aussie saddle came along at the right price, i'd be likely to have one myself.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Faustinblack said:


> Hey y'all, I'm looking at buying an english saddle as a primary saddle for endurance. But I'm not too fond of how...kinked english riders legs are. So I was looking at getting a dressage saddle. So, thoughts?


Don't turn away from a "normal" english saddle (versus dressage saddle) because of the stirrup length people choose to ride them in! Dream and Sultan both go in english-type saddles, but with stirrups dropped to dressage length. I generally ride with little to no bend in my knee on trail.

I don't blame you on the not wanting leather to clean front though! Since finding synthetic materials, I am thrilled to have gotten rid of my saddle cleaning products. :lol:

I have a synthetic dressage saddle (State Line brand) and an old school wintec pro stock (aka aussie) for sale if you are looking.


----------



## Faustinblack

I have an aussie, but its a pain in the butt. The polleys are pretty cool, but I hate the overgirth, it rubs you pretty bad and the stirrup leathers pinch


----------



## Faustinblack

So, having a shorter 'flap' doesn't matter?


----------



## Faustinblack

any one have the wintec pro all purpose?


----------



## phantomhorse13

Faustinblack said:


> So, having a shorter 'flap' doesn't matter?


It doesn't to me, but everyone is different!


I had to chuckle at your comments on Aussies, as I have only ridden an LD in one once (not my horse so not my tack). I had crazy rubs from the over girth and wondered what on earth I was doing wrong as others seemed to ride in them no problem!

My wintec aussie doesn't have an overgirth and the stirrups attach with normal leathers/webbers like any English saddle, so I guess I will never know why a real Aussie doesn't suit me. :lol:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Faustinblack said:


> any one have the wintec pro all purpose?


I now have a Wintec wide all purpose, but have never actually ridden in it as its still not wide enough for Gamer!!

Not sure that your boy needs a wide tho.. But if so, I have one for sale at a great deal (just looking to get what I paid for it).


----------



## Faustinblack

Rikki has never narrow withers, though does seem to have the normal Arab back
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bluecharm7

I would look at the thorowgood synthetic saddles. They very nice and conformable. I would be worried about riding in a dressage saddle during a trail ride if something came up during the ride. I would look at an all purpose saddle instead. Thorowgood synthetic saddles made in England


----------



## phantomhorse13

bluecharm7 said:


> I would be worried about riding in a dressage saddle during a trail ride if something came up during the ride.


Like what? [And that is a sincere question.] 

I am trying to imagine a situation where a dressage saddle would be a disadvantage compared to an all purpose english saddle..


----------



## Faustinblack

maybe something breaks and the gear for a dressage is hard to find?


----------



## Faustinblack

Looked at the thorowgood saddles and found one I think will work. T4 GP high withered compact. Contacted Dover saddlery to see if they can special order it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny

I trail rode in a Wintec dressage for many years. Way prefer the older saddle to the newer. I bought a Wintec all purpose and didn't care for it either. I'd still be using the old saddle if it fit my horse. : (
Synthetics are nice...easy to clean and light weight.


----------



## ArabianMama

I think you and I have similarly built horses. My mare and I are having a hard time finding the right saddle. We tried Abetta but it was too wide. She's narrow in the withers, but pretty regular in the back. A vet at my last endurance ride said to look at Specialized. More expensive, but you can customize them and they will last forever. A good investment for our hardworking ponies.  

Let me know how your TG saddle works out. My boyfriend rides in an orthoflex dressage saddle and LOVES it. It doesn't fit me and I hate it. To each their own. They are fine for endurance. He's done many a 50 milers in that saddle and Eagle never has any soreness.


----------



## Sunny

I have an older Thorowgood Griffin and it's awesome on long trails! No actual endurance experience, but it is a really great trail saddle.


----------



## bluecharm7

phantomhorse13 said:


> Like what? [And that is a sincere question.]
> 
> I am trying to imagine a situation where a dressage saddle would be a disadvantage compared to an all purpose english saddle..


I was thinking mountainous terrain. How will it sit on the horse going up and down hills? A dressage saddle is designed to fit a horse during flat work. It is not made for mountainous terrain. I am not saying that there will be a problem. I am just envisioning some of the endurance races I have been on in Virginia, the Old Dominion race there are a lot of steep inclines and declines and I would want my horse to be comfortable as well as myself. 

I think for a shorter or more leisurely trail ride a dressage saddle would be great but for an endurance ride where you are in the saddle for a long time and going at a faster pace I think that it might not be the most comfortable for horse and rider.


----------



## TheOtherHorse

bluecharm7 said:


> I was thinking mountainous terrain. How will it sit on the horse going up and down hills? A dressage saddle is designed to fit a horse during flat work. It is not made for mountainous terrain. I am not saying that there will be a problem. I am just envisioning some of the endurance races I have been on in Virginia, the Old Dominion race there are a lot of steep inclines and declines and I would want my horse to be comfortable as well as myself.
> 
> I think for a shorter or more leisurely trail ride a dressage saddle would be great but for an endurance ride where you are in the saddle for a long time and going at a faster pace I think that it might not be the most comfortable for horse and rider.


Actually, dressage saddles can be great for mountainous terrain. We like the steep rocky mountain goat path type trails, as technical and hilly as we can find, and I used to ride in a dressage saddle and loved it. The only reason I don't anymore is because it didn't fit my current horse. I want to get another one. I'm riding in an aussie right now, which I like, but I did feel more comfortable in the dressage saddle than anything, and it seemed to stay put on the horse better too -- I never needed a crupper in the dressage, but I do now in the aussie. 

I am a featherweight rider though, I could see how maybe a heavyweight's horse might benefit from a saddle with more contact area on wider panels to spread the weight.


----------



## Faustinblack

Went to Dovet saddlery and got my saddle, didn't have a thorowgood that would fit him. So I bought a wintec 500 dressage. Tried it when I got home after four hours in freaking Dallas and it fits great, as far as I can tell.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faustinblack

Dover
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13

bluecharm7 said:


> I was thinking mountainous terrain. How will it sit on the horse going up and down hills? I am just envisioning some of the endurance races I have been on in Virginia, the Old Dominion race there are a lot of steep inclines and declines and I would want my horse to be comfortable as well as myself.



I think it all goes back to the saddle fitting - both the horse and the rider.

The saddle I ride my mare Dream in (a Free n Easy) is almost a hybrid in terms of flap size between an all purpose english and a dressage saddle, though the panels are its own unique thing (flex panel saddle). I am very lucky in that it stays put very well regardless of terrain, without even a crupper. So far we have logged something like 700 miles (wow is that a crazy thought! :shock at Old Dominion rides with no issue.. but the saddle fits my mare like a glove (and I think by now my body has conformed to it, regardless of what shape I may have been to start with :wink.

I can think of a couple people who ride in dressage saddles very successfully (one friend hit her 10 100 miler mark last year - how is that for impressive!! But again, they fit the horse well.

I think saddle fit has to be one of the most frustrating things on earth.. one of the big reasons I am not anxious to look for a new saddle for Dream, despite the Free n Easy weighing over 30lbs.. it fits! Don't mess with what ain't broke. :lol:


----------



## Dustbunny

Hope it works out well for you and you don't have to return to "freaking Dallas" to exchange it! 4 hours in a major metropolis would about do it for me!
Thanks for the chuckle tonight. Enjoy that new saddle!


----------



## Faustinblack

Every time I go to Dallas I get lost. It's a problem, but I'm happy that you got a laugh out of it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Faustinblack said:


> any one have the wintec pro all purpose?


I have two Wintecs for sale, both 17.5" seats, both Cair, both with adjustable gullets, both bought new by me.

1- Wintec Pro 2000 all purpose, only ridden in 2 times

2- Wintec Pro Dressage, ridden in one season

Both in excellent condition, can provide any size gullet you need/

I have both these saddles styles in 16" that my teen girls currently use, and one Dressage Pro (older) that I am keeping for me. 

I am selling because I just have too many saddles, and these don't fit my gaited horse. 

Will sell either one for $400 inc. shipping to any US state except Alaska & Hawaii. 

PM if interested.

FYI - a friend of mine had a Wintec with Cair & wanted regular wool flocking. A saddler stuffed it for her very good price.


----------



## Corporal

You know, I think it's great to do short trail riding with an English or Dressage saddle, but honestly, even though I haven't competed in endurance, I've ridden some trails at times when they should have been closed off due to bad weather (or bad management, like the _goat_ _trail_ that takes you up to Harney Peak, SD), but there is something about a saddle that you can grab on to for security.
I guess if you are so ripped that the Army couldn't wear you out during basic training, maybe go with one.
Otherwise, IMO I don't think it would be your best saddle for the job.


----------



## Faustinblack

It's been awesome for me so far. Did a ten miler last Sunday and it actually feels more secure for me than my other saddles. I guess it's just the placement of the knee blocks really gives my knees something to grab onto.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheOtherHorse

Corporal said:


> You know, I think it's great to do short trail riding with an English or Dressage saddle, but honestly, even though I haven't competed in endurance, I've ridden some trails at times when they should have been closed off due to bad weather (or bad management, like the _goat_ _trail_ that takes you up to Harney Peak, SD), but there is something about a saddle that you can grab on to for security.
> I guess if you are so ripped that the Army couldn't wear you out during basic training, maybe go with one.
> Otherwise, IMO I don't think it would be your best saddle for the job.


I disagree. I much prefer my old dressage saddle over my aussie (or anything else I've tried). IMO, it is more about staying _balanced _on the horse on extreme terrain, not holding on to the horse. And I've ridden some really steep and technical trails in it (and love them!). However, I used to do eventing, so I might have a different viewpoint... :lol:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Corporal said:


> but there is something about a saddle that you can grab on to for security.I guess if you are so ripped that the Army couldn't wear you out during basic training, maybe go with one.


Wow, since I do all my miles in one without issue, does that mean I am so ripped that the Army couldn't wear me out?!

:rofl:


I think I would promptly die upon stepping onto an Army base, forget any sort of training. :shock:

Saddles are all about what works for your horse and for you. I can remember seeing a lady who rode a 75 mile mountainous endurance ride using only a _bareback pad_. She and her horse looked just as happy at the end as they did at the beginning. Def not my choice, but worked great for her!


----------



## AnitaAnne

I am the opposite of a young ripped Army star, middle-aged and fluffy...yet I have always felt very secure in my Wintec Pro Dressage saddle. It has a nice, deep, synthetic, plush seat, I can ride in jeans and stick to the saddle like glue. 

I would still be riding in it if it fit my RMHA gelding. I've had to use a western saddle on him, a Fabtron, and suffered through having a horn in my belly too many times going uphill. Finally bought a treeless, so no more horn (yea) but I still miss my Dressage saddle.


----------



## Eolith

Not to mention, if you really want to grab on to something while riding, it's pretty easy to catch hold of the pommel of an english saddle... or you can attach a strap between the D-rings of the saddle and have a more formal "hand hold". As others have said though, I don't find this necessary.


----------



## Corporal

Sorry, but *I M H O* 
means:
*In My Humble OPINION*
To each his own, but _I can have an opinion._ In the last 28 years I've logged MANY long rides, NOT competition but several were close to 40 miles straight, not the Tevis but long enough to be an endurance ride.
_Please stop beating up people who give an opinion. It makes you look small._


----------



## Faustinblack

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d

how is the sizing on these wintec pro's and dressage, ? new horse new saddle, biggest I see them come is a 18". I know the basics but just wonder how they fit compared to say, a tucker endurance ? My tucker is 17.5 but is gel padded, My Aussi's are 19" aussie.
Im 6 foot 220lbs, 38X32 jeans. Think a 18 would be big enough ?


----------



## TheOtherHorse

IMO english/dressage saddle rider fit is more about the length of your thigh/leg. Obviously you need a seat big enough to fit in, but for example, I am only 125 lb and ride in a 17.5" dressage or close contact... but I am tall with a long thigh, so I like the larger seat size even though I could obviously fit in a smaller seat. It also makes a difference if you prefer a deeper seat or a flatter seat. I personally like a deeper seat with a narrow twist, but a lot of people prefer a flatter seat. 

Really you have to sit in several dressage saddles to get a feel for what you like... there are so many subtle differences that really make a huge difference in how it rides. Do you know anyone with dressage saddles that you can sit in? I think you've said before that there aren't any tack stores near you to sit in saddles...? Maybe look for private sellers on craigslist that are close enough for you to go try the saddle first?


----------



## SueNH

I think you better try before you buy Joe. The deeper seat can be less forgiving than other english saddles for size, especially with the mileage you do. Fit for dancing around a ring for a few minutes may not feel so good after 20 miles.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Joe4d said:


> how is the sizing on these wintec pro's and dressage, ? new horse new saddle, biggest I see them come is a 18". I know the basics but just wonder how they fit compared to say, a tucker endurance ? My tucker is 17.5 but is gel padded, My Aussi's are 19" aussie.
> Im 6 foot 220lbs, 38X32 jeans. Think a 18 would be big enough ?


The Dressage saddle has a deeper seat, more like the Aussi style. The all purpose style like the Wintec pro 2000 has a flatter seat, it feels a lot bigger to me. 

I am not possitive, but I think the Aussi saddles are sized the same as English, with the western saddles running 2 sizes smaller. I use a 17 English, 15 Western. i rode in an Aussi on a friend's horse one time, but don't remember the size. I was very uncomfortable in it because I couldn't move around in it at all, it held me in one position and after a couple hours I was hurting. 

If you want to try my saddles, just cover the shipping, PM me.


----------



## Joe4d

i ride 19 aussi, have plenty of room, I like a flatter seat. I have access to a 17.5 wintec AP and 17.5 isabella, dont look like they will fit though.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Joe4d said:


> i ride 19 aussi, have plenty of room, I like a flatter seat. I have access to a 17.5 wintec AP and 17.5 isabella, dont look like they will fit though.


I've heard the Isabells fit warmbloods and not much else. Try the AP saddle if you have access to it, it should work, if not your not out anything. The AP should fit your horse, depending on the gullet width. In my experience, most horses fit in the blue, MW size gullet. 

I feel like I'm swimming in my AP PRO, it feels a lot bigger than my 17" Pro Dressage.


----------



## TheOtherHorse

Joe4d said:


> i ride 19 aussi, have plenty of room, I like a flatter seat. I have access to a 17.5 wintec AP and 17.5 isabella, dont look like they will fit though.


I'm guessing you wouldn't like the Isabell. It has a deep seat and very narrow twist, exactly what I prefer, but sounds like opposite of your preferences. Some dressage saddles have slightly flatter seats (they are all a bit deep - but some less so), so you might find one you like. You might have more luck with APs having a flatter seat. It all depends on the model though.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Also, the Wintec AP (the plastic one) fits alot different that the Pro AP 2000 model. 

I tried out the two on the same horse, same day, same size saddles, same gullet, same pad. The regular Wintec AP did not sit right on her, and the mare was anxious and tight in her back. It was amazing the difference, and I sent the regular model right back.


----------



## SueNH

17 inch saddle is going to be way small for you Joe. I use a 17 or 17.5 and I'm 5'4".


----------



## Brighteyes

Yeah, Joe... That 17 inch will be tiny tiny. I'm 5" 1' with boots on, and I ride in a 17 inch Wintec AP. :shock:


----------



## Joe4d

humm, yeh thats what I am thinking. Wintec assumes only midgets ride horses. Only other synthetic english endurance type saddle I see are some off brand elcheapo, Equroyal ? They come up to 21. THe exmore endurance are only about $450, they come big. Sorta an English trooper saddle. trying to go big for me but short over all for my fairly short backed horse.


----------



## Joe4d

FTLOG, you people have taken a perfectly content, half drunk, big fat TWH, riding, never faster than a slow gait, 30lb gel seat tucker saddle sitting, cowboy hat, blue jeans and roper boot wearing Yah muler. 
Now Ive got some crazy arab, wearing tights, helmets , shoes and half chaps, shopping for english saddles,, geeze lousie. any minute now the good ole boys gonna pull up in my drive and confiscate my Bubba card.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I tried a Thoroughgood synthetic one time, pure junk. Don't know about the brands you mentioned, but if they don't have an adjustable gullet they may not fit.

What about the synthetic Kimberly Aussie saddles? They look to be a cross between an English and Aussie. 

I sat in a Wintec Endurance model in a Horsetown tack shop once...it felt really huge because it is so flat. The only problem is they won't go to the wider gullets if you need one. I think the depth of the saddle has just as much importance as the length. A longer deep seat is going to feel very similar to a flat short seat, in the length. 

I found a huge difference in the 17" compared to the 17.5" - I can't understand why that is, maybe the tree is a little bigger, but maybe I just like a snug saddle. Same problem with western ones; I feel like I'm swimming in a 16", 15" is just right, and I am 5'8" with long legs and not a lightweight anymore :-(

Have you sat on a chair and measured the distance from back to front?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Save some of your Bubba!! Try this out...Aussies are some tough ridin' dudes



Down Under Kimberley Synthetic Australian Saddle - Statelinetack.com



Down Under Kimberley Synthetic Australian Saddle - Statelinetack.com


----------



## AnitaAnne

well, i can't get the link to work, but look up the Kimberly synthetic saddle on Stateline tack or Horse.com websites...they are under $250 and optional horn


----------



## Joe4d

i am familiar with those, not very good quality, and hit or miss on the trees. If I get aussi it will be a Down under longreach. Not paying full price though as any aussi even good ones tend to have next to no resale value.


----------



## Joe4d

sat in a chair HUH ? 
I have a dover about 3 hours away. Liking the Wintech pro endurance and the Pro all purpose. might be time for a road trip. the pro dressage comes in a 18.5


----------



## AnitaAnne

Joe4d said:


> sat in a chair HUH ?
> I have a dover about 3 hours away. Liking the Wintech pro endurance and the Pro all purpose. might be time for a road trip. the pro dressage comes in a 18.5


Those synthetic Kimberly's did look like POS to me, but some folks apparently love em...

The chair is to be able to measure what length you need sitting down (rear to gut), sort of like measuring stirrup length with your arms?? It is less embarassing to have some sort of idea how much room you need so you don't get stuck in a saddle in a showroom :lol:

Road trip sounds like a plan!


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Joe4d said:


> i ride 19 aussi, have plenty of room, I like a flatter seat. I have access to a 17.5 wintec AP and 17.5 isabella, dont look like they will fit though.


Hi there,

Here you can see for yourself 188cm (6'2), 85kg (c. 190lbs) in a 17'5 Pfiff saddle. The saddle is pretty full, but did not feel uncomfortable.

Just after the 6th minute and around 7:50 there are several close-ups:





The saddle was (not 100% sure, but as far as I remember - it belonged to the guy with the camera):
PFIFF all purpose saddle ''Pilot'' « Saddles « RIDING « Products « PFIFF Reitsport - Bahnhofstraße 61a - D-59872 Meschede-Freienohl


----------



## Dustbunny

Joe4d said:


> Now Ive got some crazy arab, wearing tights, helmets , shoes and half chaps, shopping for english saddles,, geeze lousie.


We want to see photos!!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## Joe4d

been cruising Ebay, and looking at some pics. Looking straight down from above those seets look just like my aussi seats. yeh gonna go find one I think


----------



## Doodlesweaver

AnitaAnne, I had the opposite with the Wintec AP and the Wintec 2000. Loved the AP and really don't like the 2000 I bought. It's too stiff. For those of us that are 5'10" + Joe I think you almost have to look into custom saddles.


----------



## Joe4d

well I am off tommorrow gonna take a drive, see what I can find. Wintec/bates dressage pro, 2000 pro 2009 AP, and endurance pro in 18-18.5 are on the menu.

oh and whats the deal with wintec/bates ? seems like the same saddles with different prices.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Wintec n Bates r the same company, Bates is leather, Wintec synthetic


----------



## SEAmom

for reference, my husband is 5' 11" and 225lbs. He rides comfortably in an 18" English saddle. For his own comfort (if you know what I mean), he definitely cannot ride comfortably in even a 17.5" saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Joe, FYI, there is a 18" Wintec Pro Endurance selling on Ebay right now, will end in just over 14 hours. There is one bid on it.


----------



## Joe4d

yeh that bid is mine, oh now two bids


----------



## AnitaAnne

I never bid until the last 30 seconds...or 15 seconds...


----------



## Joe4d

i bid last minute still didnt get it, was kinda high anyways


----------



## AnitaAnne

Oh well, there will be others...


----------



## Faustinblack

My Dressage is up on ebay. 18 inch, with the interchangeable gullet, and flocked panels. Love the saddlem just doesnt fit my freak of a horse.


----------



## Joe4d

not buying a saddle I cant sit in first. fed up.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Joe4d said:


> not buying a saddle I cant sit in first. fed up.


I totally understand, cause I have bought several saddles only to discover they don't fit! That is why I have all these Wintecs...because they fit most horses. However, not my RMHA gelding, which is why I am selling a few.

Just let me know if you want to try mine, the 17.5" Wintec Pro 2000 with CAIR & changable gullet. It should work for you. If not, send it back.


----------



## Joe4d

already sat in 17.5"s too small.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Joe4d said:


> already sat in 17.5"s too small.


Too bad, can't help then


----------



## Joe4d

yeh saddle shopping blows, I really am not a huge fan of specialized for the price but at least I can look a dealer in the eye and be pretty sure it will fit, or the dealer can make it fit. I have been offerecd 2 wintec endurance 18"s, both are the older non adjustable wide tree. so know they wont fit, thinking of getting one just to see if I fit in it. I cant see riding one time in a too wide saddle with lots of padding would cause problems. Noone has 18's or 18.5's local.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Saddle shopping is the pits. Actually, horse shopping is a royal pain most of the time too. 

What i have a hard time understanding is, why can some folks just throw a western saddle over the back of most any horse and it fits them all, but try to find an English saddle that fits and it is impossible. :evil:

Jeez.


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> What i have a hard time understanding is, why can some folks just throw a western saddle over the back of most any horse and it fits them all, but try to find an English saddle that fits and it is impossible. :evil:


I don't think that western saddle does fit, just the person doing the throwing doesn't know any better, or assumes a big fat pad makes it all better.

The search is frustrating, but your horse thanks you!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> I don't think that western saddle does fit, just the person doing the throwing doesn't know any better, or assumes a big fat pad makes it all better.
> 
> The search is frustrating, but your horse thanks you!!


Yeah, you're right, I'd just been watching some of those western trainers on TV, makes me a little crazy at times :? Sorry


----------



## Zexious

I've never had any issues with saddle shopping--I actually rather enjoy it xD Best of luck with your little search~


----------



## Joe4d

yeh that and they never get out of a walk or ride very far. In those cases you can get away with the typical western saddle which tend to be pretty wide.


----------



## Joe4d

hey found and purchased a nearly new wintec endurance pro 18" adjustable gullet , I'll either be riding over hill and dale or putting it on Ebay soon


----------



## Chevaux

Pictures, please Joe - New horse under new saddle!!!


----------



## Joe4d

aint here yet,


----------



## Joe4d

ok girth Guru's 71" heart girth measurement, using a 28" western with a drop rig tucker, what size english with the wintec endurance pro ?


----------



## Joe4d

saddle doesnt fit, oh well I tried, anyone want to buy a adjustable Wintec pro endurance ?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Why doesn't it work?


----------



## Joe4d

to small for me


----------

